# Best Snow Blower for Decks?



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

Snow removal is a challenging job in Crested Butte, CO. It's not uncommon to get 6"-12" of snow and even much more during big storm. 


We recently had a new ground level deck with side post & railings built to replace the old smaller deck. Our new deck is roughly 700sf. I've been considering the Toro Power Clear 518 ZE (18"). See link below for this model.
https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Toro-38473-Snow-Thrower/p14109.html 
The rubber auger makes be think I'm less likely to damage the deck planking, which is a Trex composite material. 


I don't think an electric model will have enough power. Plus, I don't want to have to mess with a power cord when operating, and feel battery charged might now have the power as well. We need a recommendation on a gas unit that is lightweight, preferably electric start, small enough to maneuver on a deck, yet powerful enough to move lots of snow while not damaging the deck. 


I have the Honda 32" w/tracks for the driveway and areas around our home, but this is too bulky/powerful for a deck. I know! I used this unit on the old smaller ground level deck last season and damaged the deck in several places while learning the ropes. 


The text book answer is that you shouldn't use a snow blower on a deck, but I feel this again is the text book answer to protect manufactures from customer service complaints. Thought you on this forum might have practical experience as to whether or not any snow blower can be used without damaging the decking and yet getting a sizeable amount of snow removed? If yes, which unit would you recommend?


----------

